# Poop / tracks advice



## Iva (2 May 2019)

Hi, newbie here. I just posted an introduction, but to explain briefly - I'm here because of my missing dog.
Long story short, she went missing 2 years ago, occasional sightings, not as many as the first year, so I've mostly given up looking for her. She's a medium-large size, pretty good hunter.
Last week I ended up walking my other dogs in a rather remote place. It's normally a flood plain, but it was dry at the time. I'm pretty sure I saw dog prints, and I found a poop full of feathers, which didn't look or smell like the normal fox poops. Then again - it looked at least a few days old, which could explain the lack of smell.
If anyone here could tell if the tracks look like dog's, and what animal is likely to have done the poop, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## JillA (2 May 2019)

I can't answer your question but there is a wonderful group of drone pilots who help search for missing dogs in rural areas, if you really think yours could be living wild in the area they will see what they can find. Calling themselves Drone SAR for Dogs UK they are a Facebook group and give their time and expertise FOC. Join them and ask for their help?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/DroneSARForLostDogsUK/


----------



## Iva (2 May 2019)

JillA said:



			I can't answer your question but there is a wonderful group of drone pilots who help search for missing dogs in rural areas, if you really think yours could be living wild in the area they will see what they can find. Calling themselves Drone SAR for Dogs UK they are a Facebook group and give their time and expertise FOC. Join them and ask for their help?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/DroneSARForLostDogsUK/

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julia, I'm already a member of it.  We did a couple of flights after recent sightings, but there haven't been sightings since last Sept, so she could be anywhere within an area between two rivers (no other natural boundaries), roughly 20 miles long and 10 miles wide. And that's if she hasn't learned to swim since she disappeared. 
Before I ask them for help again, I'll need to narrow down the area a bit. Drones only have a limited flight time.


----------

